# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  توجيهات إيمانية

## أبو عبد البر طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و على صحبه أجمعين و من تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين أما بعد
رَبَّنَا تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ
رب أعن و يسر
=======
هذه توجيهات ايمانية تصلح للنشر في مواقع التواصل بدلا من الرسائل التي لا تصح


وقد راعيت ان تكون قصيرة نظرا لموت الهمم في قراءة فوق خمسة أسطر فلا زالت الهمم تموت شيئا فشيئا حتى ظهرت وسائل التواصل فكانت القاضية


فقد قال الطبري هل تنشطون لتفسير القرآن ؟
 قالوا : كم يكون قدره ؟
 قال : ثلاثون ألف ورقة ، 
فقالوا : هذا مما يفنى الأعمار قبل تمامه ، 
فاختصره في نحو ثلاثة آلاف ورقة .
=======
 قال ابن عقيل/ الآداب الشرعية
إذَا أَرَدْت أَنْ تَعْلَمَ مَحَلَّ الْإِسْلَامِ مِنْ أَهْلِ الزَّمَانِ فَلَا تَنْظُرْ إلَى زِحَامِهِمْ فِي أَبْوَابِ الْجَوَامِعِ، وَلَا ضَجِيجِهِمْ فِي الْمَوْقِفِ بِلَبَّيْكَ، وَإِنَّمَا اُنْظُرْ إلَى مُوَاطَأَتِهِمْ أَعْدَاءَ الشَّرِيعَةِ، 
عَاشَ ابْنُ الرَّاوَنْدِيِّ وَالْمَعَرِّيُّ عَلَيْهِمَا لَعَائِنُ اللَّهِ يَنْظِمُونَ وَيَنْثِرُونَ، هَذَا يَقُولُ: حَدِيثُ خُرَافَةَ وَالْمَعَرِّيُّ يَقُولُ:
تَلَوْا بَاطِلًا وَجَلَوْا صَارِمًا ... وَقَالُوا صَدَقْنَا فَقُلْنَا نَعَمْ
يَعْنِي بِالْبَاطِلِ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ. وَعَاشُوا سِنِينَ وَعُظِّمَتْ قُبُورُهُمْ وَاشْتُرِيَتْ تَصَانِيفُهُمْ، وَهَذَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى بُرُودَةِ الدِّينِ فِي الْقَلْبِ.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أحسن الله إليك، وأنا من خلفك أنقل

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> أحسن الله إليك، وأنا من خلفك أنقل


جزاك الله خيرا و كتب لك الاجر

=======دخل بعض العلماء مقبرة ، فقال : لا إله إلا الله ، ما فيهم أحد إلا وله حوائج ما قضاها ، يقول : سأفعل .

حفظ العمر/جمال الدين أبو الفرج عبد الرحمن بن علي بن محمد الجوزي (المتوفى: 597هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قد صح عن رسول الله أنه قال : ( من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غُرست له نخلة في الجنة ) .


فالعجب لهذا يضيع زمانه في غير الغرس ، ولو أنه ذاق طعم النخيل لا ستكثر من غرس النخل .


  إِنَّ مِثْلَ عَمَلِ الْخَيْرِ فِي الْعُمْرِ كَمِثْلِ رَجُلٍ قِيلَ لَهُ: كُلَّمَا زَرَعْتَ حَبَّةً أَخْرَجَتْ لَكَ أَلْفَ أَلْفِ كرٍ، فَتُرَاهُ يَفْتُرُ مَعَ سَمَاعِ هَذَا الرِّبْحِ!




حفظ العمر/جمال الدين أبو الفرج عبد الرحمن بن علي بن محمد الجوزي (المتوفى: 597هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قَالَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ إسْمَاعِيلَ أَبُو الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ سَمْعُونٍ وَسَأَلَهُ الْبَرْقَانِيِّ  : أَيُّهَا الشَّيْخُ تَدْعُو النَّاسَ إلَى الزُّهْدِ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالتَّرْكِ لَهَا وَتَلْبَسُ أَحْسَنَ الثِّيَابِ وَتَأْكُلُ أَطْيَبَ الطَّعَامِ فَكَيْفَ هَذَا ؟


قَالَ كُلُّ مَا يُصْلِحُك مَعَ اللَّهِ فَافْعَلْهُ، إذَا صَلُحَ حَالُك مَعَ اللَّهِ تَلْبَسُ لَيِّنَ الثِّيَابِ وَتَأْكُلُ طَيِّبَ الطَّعَامِ فَلَا يَضُرُّك.


 الآداب الشرعية والمنح المرعية/محمد بن مفلح بن محمد بن مفرج، أبو عبد الله، شمس الدين المقدسي الرامينى ثم الصالحي الحنبلي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قَالَ الْأَوْزَاعِيُّ سَأَلَ رَجُلٌ ابْنَ مَسْعُودٍ أَيُّ الْأَعْمَالِ أَفْضَلُ قَالَ: الْعِلْمُ، فَكَرَّرَ عَلَيْهِ ثَلَاثًا كُلُّ ذَلِكَ يَقُولُ الْعلم، ثُمَّ قَالَ وَيْحَكَ إنَّ مَعَ الْعِلْمِ بِاَللَّهِ يَنْفَعُكَ قَلِيلُ الْعمل وَكَثِيرُهُ، وَمَعَ الْجَهْلِ بِاَللَّهِ لَا يَنْفَعُكَ قَلِيلُ الْعمل وَلَا كَثِيرُهُ




الآداب الشرعية والمنح المرعية/محمد بن مفلح بن محمد بن مفرج، أبو عبد الله، شمس الدين المقدسي الرامينى ثم الصالحي الحنبلي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

من تفكر في الدنيا قبل أن يوجَد، رأى مدة طويلة، فإذا تفكر فيها بعد أن يخرج رأى مدة قصيرة، وعلِم أن اللُّبْثَ في القبور طويل،


فإذا تفكر في يوم القيامة، علم أنه خمسون ألف سنة، فإذا تفكر في اللُّبث في الجنة أو النار علم أنه لا نهاية له، فإذا عاد إلى النظر في مقدار بقائه في الدنيا ـ فرضنا ستين سنة مثلاً ـ فإنه يَمضي منها ثلاثون في النوم، ونحوٌ من خمس عشر في الصِبا، فإذا حسبتَ الباقي، كان أكثرُه في الشهوات والمطاعم والمكاسب،


فإذا خلص ما للآخرة وجد فيه من الرياء والغفلة كثيرًا، فبماذا تشتري الحياة الأبدية، وإنما الثمن هذه الساعات؟!




لفتة الكبد في نصيحة الولد/ الإمام ابن الجوزي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

شجرة الصنوبر تثمر في ثلاثين سنة، وشجرة الدباء تصعد في أسبوعين، فتدرك الصنوبر فتقول " شجرة الدباء: إن الطريق التي قطعت في ثلاثين سنة قد قطعتها في أسبوعين، 


فيقال لك شجرة ولي شجرة!!


فتجيبها: مهلا إلى أن تهب ريح الخريف.


ابن الجوزي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

في ظلمة الليل يتشبه الشجر بالرجال، فإذا طلع الفجر بان الفرق. 
في وقت الضحى يتمثل السراب بالماء، فمن قرب منه لم يجده شيئا. 


واأسفا: ما أكثر الزوار.


أَما الخِيامُ فَإِنّها كَخيامِهِم ... وَأَرى نِساءَ الحَيِّ غَيرَ نِسائِنا




تراهم كالنخل، وما تدري ما الدخل.


ابن الجوزي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أعظم المعاقبة أن لا يحس المعاقب بالعقوبة، وأشد من ذلك أن يقع السرور بما هو عقوبة، كالفرح بالمال الحرام، والتمكن من الذنوب، ومن هذه حاله لا يفوز بطاعة.


ابن الجوزي / صيد الخاطر

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

يَا من كَانَ لَهُ قلب فَانْقَلَبَ 
قيام السحر يستوحش لَك 
صِيَام النَّهَار يسْأَل عَنْك
 ليَالِي الْوِصَال تعاتبك


يَا من كَانَ قَرِيبا فطرد
 يَا من كَانَ مشاهدا فحجب 




 المدهش/جمال الدين أبو الفرج عبد الرحمن بن علي بن محمد الجوزي (المتوفى: 597هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أكثر فساد القلب من تخليط العين 
 ما دام باب العين موثقاً بالغض فالقلب سليم من آفة 
 فإذا فُتَح الباب طار طائره وربما لم يعد
 المدهش /جمال الدين أبو الفرج عبد الرحمن بن علي بن محمد الجوزي (المتوفى: 597هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

اخواني لَيْسَ الْعجب من نَائِم لم يعرف قدر مَا مر من يَوْمه وَإِنَّمَا الْعجب من نَائِم فِي يقظة عمره


المدهش /جمال الدين أبو الفرج عبد الرحمن بن علي بن محمد الجوزي (المتوفى: 597هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قَالَ: يَزِيد الرَّقَاشِي، : " إِلَى مَتَى نَقُولُ: غَدًا أَفْعَلُ كَذَا، وَبَعْدَ غَدٍ أَفْعَلُ كَذَا
وَإِذَا أَفْطَرْتُ   فَعَلْتُ كَذَا، وَإِذَا قَدِمْتُ مِنْ سَفَرِي فَعَلْتُ كَذَا؟


 أَغَفَلْتَ سَفَرَكَ الْبَعِيدَ، وَنَسِيتَ مَلَكَ الْمَوْتِ؟


 أَمَا عَلِمْتَ أَنَّ دُونَ غَدٍ لَيْلَةً تُخْتَرَمُ فِيهَا أَنْفَسٌ كَثِيرَةٌ؟


 أَمَا عَلِمْتَ أَنَّ مَلَكَ الْمَوْتِ غَيْرُ مُنْتَظِرٍ بِكَ أَمَلَكَ الطَّوِيلِ؟


 أَمَا عَلِمْتَ أَنَّ الْمَوْتَ غَايَةُ كُلِّ حَيٍّ؟ " 


 ثُمَّ يَبْكِي حَتَّى يَبُلَّ عِمَامَتَهُ، ثُمَّ يَقُولُ: 


«أَمَا رَأَيْتَهُ صَرِيعًا بَيْنَ أَحْبَابِهِ لَا يَقْدِرُ عَلَى رَدِّ جَوَابِهِمْ، بَعْدَ أَنْ كَانَ جَدِلًا خَصِمًا، سَمْحًا كَرِيمًا عَلَيْهِمْ؟ 


أَيُّهَا الْمُغْتَرُّ بِشَبَابِهِ، أَيُّهَا الْمُغْتَرُّ بِطُولِ عُمْرِهِ» . 


 ثُمَّ يَبْكِي حَتَّى يَبُلَّ عِمَامَتَهُ


 قصر الأمل/ أبو بكر عبد الله بن محمد بن عبيد بن سفيان بن قيس البغدادي الأموي القرشي المعروف بابن أبي الدنيا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَبِي تَوْبَةَ، قَالَ: أَقَامَ مَعْرُوفٌ الصَّلَاةَ، ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «تَقَدَّمْ» 


فَقُلْتُ: إِنِّي إِنْ صَلَّيْتُ بِكُمْ هَذِهِ الصَّلَاةَ، لَمْ أُصَلِّ بِكُمْ غَيْرَهَا


 فَقَالَ مَعْرُوفٌ: «وَأَنْتَ تُحَدِّثُ نَفْسَكَ أَنْ تُصَلِّيَ صَلَاةً أُخْرَى؟ نَعُوذُ  بِاللَّهِ مِنْ طُولِ الْأَمَلِ، فَإِنَّهُ يَمْنَعُ خَيْرَ الْعَمَلِ»


قصر الأمل/ أبو بكر عبد الله بن محمد بن عبيد بن سفيان بن قيس البغدادي الأموي القرشي المعروف بابن أبي الدنيا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

اسْتَرَاحَ مَنْ لاَ عَقْلَ لَهُ.


يقال: إن أول مَنْ قال ذلك عمرو بن العاص لابنه، قال: 
يا بني، والٍ عادلٌ خير من مطر وابل
وأسد حَطومٌ خير من والٍ ظلوم
ووالٍ ظلومٌ خير من فتنة تدوم. 


يا بني عَثْرَة الرِّجْلِ عَظْم يُجْبَرُ، وعثرة اللسان لا تُبْقِي ولا تَذَر
 وقد استراح من لا عقل له.


مجمع الأمثال/ أبو الفضل أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الميداني النيسابوري (المتوفى: 518هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

حكمة


وَرَوَى الْخَلَّالُ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْمُبَارَكِ قَالَ عَجِبْتُ مِنْ اتِّفَاقِ الْمُلُوكِ الْأَرْبَعَةِ كُلِّهِمْ عَلَى كَلِمَةٍ
 قَالَ كِسْرَى: إذَا قُلْتُ نَدِمْتُ وَإِذَا لَمْ أَقُلْ لَمْ أَنْدَمْ 


وَقَالَ قَيْصَرُ أَنَا عَلَى رَدِّ مَا لَمْ أَقُلْ أَقْدَرُ مِنِّي عَلَى رَدِّ مَا قُلْتُ 


وَقَالَ مَلِكُ الْهِنْدِ عَجِبْتُ لِمَنْ تَكَلَّمَ بِكَلِمَةٍ إنْ هِيَ رُفِعَتْ تِلْكَ الْكَلِمَةُ ضَرَّتْهُ، وَإِنْ هِيَ لَمْ تُرْفَعْ لَمْ تَنْفَعْهُ


 وَقَالَ مَلِكُ الصِّينِ: إنْ تَكَلَّمْتُ بِكَلِمَةٍ مَلَكَتْنِي وَإِنْ لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ بِهَا مَلَكْتُهَا.


الآداب الشرعية

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

ومما لِلْمُسْلِمِ عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِ :




أَنْ يَسْتُرَ عَوْرَتَهُ، وَيَغْفِرَ زَلَّتَهُ، وَيَرْحَمَ عَبْرَتَهُ
 وَيُقِيلَ عَثْرَتَهُ، وَيَقْبَلَ مَعْذِرَتَهُ، وَيَرُدَّ غِيبَتَهُ
 وَيُدِيمَ نَصِيحَتَهُ، وَيَحْفَظَ خِلَّتَهُ، وَيَرْعَى ذِمَّتَهُ
 وَيُجِيبَ دَعْوَتَهُ، وَيَقْبَلَ هَدِيَّتَهُ، وَيُكَافِئَ صِلَتَهُ
 وَيَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَهُ، وَيُحْسِنَ نُصْرَتَهُ، وَيَقْضِيَ حَاجَتَهُ
 وَيَشْفَعَ مَسْأَلَتَهُ، وَيُشَمِّتَ عَطْسَتَهُ، وَيَرُدَّ ضَالَّتَهُ
 وَيُوَالِيَهُ، وَلَا يُعَادِيَهُ، وَيَنْصُرَهُ عَلَى ظَالِمِهِ، وَيَكُفَّهُ عَنْ ظُلْمِهِ غَيْرِهِ
وَلَا يُسْلِمَهُ، وَلَا يَخْذُلَهُ، وَيُحِبَّ لَهُ مَا يُحِبُّ لِنَفْسِهِ، وَيَكْرَهَ لَهُ مَا يَكْرَهُ لِنَفْسِهِ


الآداب الشرعية

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

يا نائما طول الليل: سارت الرفقة، طلعت شمس الشيب وما انتهت الرقدة
 لو قمت وقت السحر رأيت طريق العباد قد غص بالزحام
ولو وردت ماء مدين وجدت عليه أمة من الناس يسقون. 


ابن الجوزي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قَالَ عَطَاءُ بْنُ أَبِي رَبَاحٍ: " يَا بَنِي أَخِي، إِنَّ مَنْ كَانَ قَبْلَكُمْ كَانُوا يَكْرَهُونَ فُضُولَ الْكَلَامِ، وَكَانُوا يَعُدُّونَ فُضُولَ الْكَلَامِ مَا عَدَا كِتَابَ اللَّهِ أَنْ تَقْرَأَهُ، أَوْ تَأْمُرُ بِمَعْرُوفٍ، أَوْ تَنْهَى عَنْ مُنْكَرٍ، أَوْ تَنْطِقُ بِحَاجَتِكَ فِي مَعِيشَتِكَ الَّتِي لَا بُدُّ لَكَ مِنْهَا، 


أَتُنْكِرُونَ {إِنَّ عَلَيْكُمْ لَحَافِظِينَ كِرَامًا كَاتِبِينَ} [الانفطار: 11] 
 {عَنِ الْيَمِينِ وَعَنِ الشِّمَالِ قَعِيدٌ} [ق: 17] ، {مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ} [ق: 18]


 أَمَا يَسْتَحِي أَحَدُكُمْ أَنْ لَوْ نُشِرَتْ عَلَيْهِ صَحِيفَتُهُ الَّتِي أَمْلَى صَدْرَ نَهَارِهِ كَانَ أَكْثَرُ مَا فِيهَا لَيْسَ مِنْ أَمْرِ دِينِهِ وَلَا دُنْيَاهُ "


 الصمت وآداب اللسان/أبو بكر عبد الله بن محمد بن عبيد بن سفيان بن قيس البغدادي الأموي القرشي المعروف بابن أبي الدنيا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال  أبو عاصم الحنطي كنت أمشي مع محمد بن واسع فأتينا على المقابر فدمعت عيناه ثم قال لي يا أبا عاصم لا يغرنك ما ترى من خمودهم فكأنك بهم قد وثبوا من هذه الأجداث فمن بين مسرور ومغموم.


 القبور لابن أبي الدنيا/أبو بكر عبد الله بن محمد بن عبيد بن سفيان بن قيس البغدادي الأموي القرشي المعروف بابن أبي الدنيا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قَالَ سُفْيَانُ : كَانَتْ لَنَا سِنَّوْرَةٌ لَا تَكْشِفُ قِدْرًا وَلَا تَسْرِقُ مِنْ جَارٍ فَوَلَدَتْ وَكَشَفَتِ الْقُدُورُ وَسَرَقَتْ مِنَ الْجِيرَانِ


العيال/ أبو بكر عبد الله بن محمد بن عبيد بن سفيان بن قيس البغدادي الأموي القرشي المعروف بابن أبي الدنيا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قَالَتِ ابْنَةُ سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيِّبِ: مَا كُنَّا نَعْلَمُ أَزْوَاجَنَا إِلَّا كَمَا تَعْلَمُونَ أَنْتُمْ أُمَرَاءَكُمْ


العيال/ أبو بكر عبد الله بن محمد بن عبيد بن سفيان بن قيس البغدادي الأموي القرشي المعروف بابن أبي الدنيا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قد قال بعض الحكماء: من قطع أشرف عضو منك في الدنيا بسرقة خمسة قراريط, فلا يأمن أن يكون عقابه في الآخرة على نحو هذا.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

كان ابن مسعود يقول: ((إنكم في ممر الليل والنهار، وآجال منقوصة وأعمال محفوظة، والموت يأتي بغتة، فمن زرع خيراً فيوشك أن يحصد رغبة، ومن زرع شراً فيوشك أن يحصد ندامة)) .

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أعوذ بالله من سير هؤلاء الذين نعاشرهم! لا نرى فيهم ذا همة عالية؛ فيقتدي بها المبتدئ، ولا صاحب ورع، فيستفيد منه المتزهد
فالله الله وعليكم بملاحظة سير السلف، ومطالعة تاصانيفهم وأخبارهم، فالاستكثار من مطالعة كتبهم رؤية لهم، كما قال:
فاتني أن أرى الديار بطرفي ... فلعلي أرى الديار بسمعي


صيد الخاطر

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال ابن خلكان / وفيات الأعيان وأنباء أبناء الزمان




جمعت الكراريس التي كتبها  ابن الجوزي وحسبت مدة عمره وقسمت الكراريس على المدة فكان ما خص كل يوم تسع كراريس، وهذا شيء عظيم لا يكاد يقبله العقل. 


ويقال إنه جمعت براية أقلامه التي كتب بها حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فحصل منها شيء كثير، وأوصى أن يسخن بها الماء الذي يغسل به بعد موته، ففعل ذلك، فكفت وفضل منها.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الْيَوْمَ الرِّهَانُ وَغَدًا السِّبَاقُ ، وَالْغَايَةُ الْجَنَّةُ ، وَالْهَالِكُ مَنْ يَدْخُلُ النَّارَ

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

يا نفس كم تنامين ، وإلى كم لا تقومين ، يوشك أن تنامي نومة لا تقومين منها إلا ليوم النشور . 


سير أعلام النبلاء/ سيرة رابعة العدوية

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

كان لبان يخلط اللبن بالماء، فجاء سيل فأهلك الغنم، فجعل يبكي ويقول: اجتمعت تلك القطرات فصارت سيلا.
ولسان الجزاء يناديه " يداك أوكتا وفوك نفخ " .


ابن الجوزي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

اعلم أن العبد إنما يقطع منازل السير إلى الله بقلبه و همته لا ببدنه
و التقوى في الحقيقة تقوى القلوب لا تقوى الجوارح


ابن القيم / الفوائد

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

ما ضرب عبد بعقوبة أعظم من قسوة القلب و البعد عن الله
اذا قسي القلب قحطت العين
البدن اذا مرض لم ينفع فيه الطعام و الشراب فكذلك القلب اذا مرض بالشهوات لم تنجع فيه المواعظ 
شغلوا قلوبهم بالدنيا و لو شغلوها بالله و الدار الآخرة لجالت فى معاني كلامه و آياته المشهودة ورجعت الي أصحابها بغرائب الحكم وطرف الفوائد 


ابن القيم / الفوائد

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قَالَ رَجُلٌ لِلْحَسَنِ: إِنَّ عِنْدِي ابْنَةً لِي وَقَدْ خُطِبَتْ إِلَيَّ فَمَنْ أُزَوِّجُهَا؟ 


قَالَ: «زَوِّجْهَا مَنْ يَخَافُ اللَّهَ فَإِنْ أَحَبَّهَا أَكْرَمَهَا وَإِنْ أَبْغَضَهَا لَمْ يَظْلِمْهَا»


 العيال /أبو بكر عبد الله بن محمد بن عبيد بن سفيان بن قيس البغدادي الأموي القرشي المعروف بابن أبي الدنيا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عِيسَى، : «لَا تَزَالُ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةُ بِخَيْرٍ مَا تَعَلَّمَ وِلْدَانُهَا الْقُرْآنَ»


العيال /أبو بكر عبد الله بن محمد بن عبيد بن سفيان بن قيس البغدادي الأموي القرشي المعروف بابن أبي الدنيا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قَالَ الْحَسَن : مَنْ كَانَ لَهُ وَاعِظٌ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ كَانَ لَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حَافِظٌ فَرَحِمَ اللَّهُ مَنْ وَعَظَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَهْلَهُ فَقَالَ: يَا أَهْلِي صَلَاتَكُمْ صَلَاتَكُمْ زَكَاتَكُمْ زَكَاتَكُمْ جِيرَانَكُمْ جِيرَانَكُمْ مَسَاكِينَكُمْ مَسَاكِينَكُمْ لَعَلَّ اللَّهَ أَنْ يَرْحَمَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ أَثْنَى عَلَى عَبْدٍ كَانَ هَذَا عَمَلَهُ فَقَالَ: 
{وَكَانَ يَأْمُرُ أَهْلَهُ بِالصَّلَاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ وَكَانَ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ مَرْضِيًّا}


العيال /أبو بكر عبد الله بن محمد بن عبيد بن سفيان بن قيس البغدادي الأموي القرشي المعروف بابن أبي الدنيا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الأيام تتكرر لا جديد..
ينتهي الأسبوع ليبدا أسبوع آخر ( عمل وأولاد ومدارس فمذاكرة ثم نوم ..) ونختم أسبوعنا بزيارة عائلية لنعود لنفس الروتين.
سلسلة من الأيام، تترجم أعمارنا وحياتنا!
كلنا ولا شك يشعر بالملل..ولكن مع ذلك ألا نشعر بالحسرة على أيامنا التي تنقضي؟
فنحن نعلم علم اليقين أنها من عمرنا وأنها حتمًا لن تعود!
لذا اجعل لنفسك وردًا من القرآن لاتتركه مهما كان، واجعل لك تسبيحات دائمات في كل يوم ( سبح، واستغفر، وهلل، وصل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ادع لنفسك ولوالديك وذريتك وأحبابك)
حتى إذا انقضى يومك بروتينه الممل، ثم تذكرت قراءتك وذكرك ودعواتك وأنها أعمال عمرت بها آخرتك، طابت نفسك، وأدركت أن لك إنجازًا في هذا اليوم وسيحسب لك لا عليك بإذن الله.
وتذكر أن أهل الجنة ما تحسروا على شيء كحسرتهم على ساعة لم يذكروا الله فيها..


علي طنطاوي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

إلهي لا تعذب لسانا يخبر عنك 
ولا عينا تنظر إلى علوم تدل عليك
ولا قدماً تمشي إلى خدمتك
ولا يداً تكتب حديث رسولك
فبعزتك لا تدخلني النار 
فقد علم أهلها أني كنت أذب عن دينك


ابن الجوزي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

إخواني! اسمعوا نصيحة من قد جرب وخبر
 إنه بقدر إجلالكم الله عز وجل يجلكم، وبمقدار تعظيم قدره واحترامه يعظم أقدراكم وحرمتكم.


 ولقد رأيت -والله- من أنفق عمره في العلم، إلى أن كبرت سنه، ثم تعدى الحدود، فهان عند الخلق، وكانوا لا يلتفتون إليه، مع غزارة علمه، وقوة مجاهدته.


ولقد رأيت من كان يراقب الله -عز وجل- في صبوته مع قصوره بالإضافة إلى ذلك العالم -فعظم الله قدره في القلوب، حتى علقته النفوس، ووصفته بما يزيد على ما فيه من الخير.
صيد الخاطر

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قَالَ: مَالِكُ بْنُ دِينَارٍ، قَالَ: قَالُوا لِعَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ: يَا أَبَا الْحَسَنِ صِفْ لَنَا الدُّنْيَا.
 قَالَ: أُطِيلُ أَمْ أُقْصِرُ؟ 
قَالُوا: بَلْ أَقْصِرْ.
 قَالَ: حَلَالُهَا حِسَابٌ، وَحَرَامُهَا النَّارُ 


 الزهد لابن أبي الدنيا/أبو بكر عبد الله بن محمد بن عبيد بن سفيان بن قيس البغدادي الأموي القرشي المعروف بابن أبي الدنيا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال مالك بن دينار خرجت أنا وزين القراء حسان بن أبي حسان نزور المقابر فلما أشرف عليها سبقته عبرة ثم أقبل علي فقال يا مالك هذه عساكر الموتى ينتظر بها من بقي من الأحياء ثم يصاح بهم صيحة فإذ هم قيام ينظرون 
قال فوضع مالك يده على رأسه وجعل يبكي ويقول واي ازان روز واي ازان روز يعني ويل من ذلك اليوم ويل من ذلك اليوم.


القبور لابن أبي الدنيا/أبو بكر عبد الله بن محمد بن عبيد بن سفيان بن قيس البغدادي الأموي القرشي المعروف بابن أبي الدنيا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

كان الحسن بن صالح إذا صعد الصومعة يشرف على أهل القبور فيقول ما أحسن ظاهرك إنما الدواهي بواطنك.




القبور لابن أبي الدنيا/أبو بكر عبد الله بن محمد بن عبيد بن سفيان بن قيس البغدادي الأموي القرشي المعروف بابن أبي الدنيا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أبصر  أبو الدرداء رجلا في جنازة وهو يقول جنازة من هذا فقال أبو الدرداء هذا أنت يقول الله عز وجل: {إنك ميت وإنهم ميتون} .


 وخرج أبو الدرداء إلى جنازة وأتى أهل الميت يبكون عليه فقال مساكين موتى غد يبكون على ميت اليوم.




القبور لابن أبي الدنيا/أبو بكر عبد الله بن محمد بن عبيد بن سفيان بن قيس البغدادي الأموي القرشي المعروف بابن أبي الدنيا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

بَكَى عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ، فَبَكَتْ فَاطِمَةُ، فَبَكَى أَهْلُ الدَّارِ، لَا يَدْرِي هَؤُلَاءِ مَا أَبْكَى هَؤُلَاءِ , فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى عَنْهُمُ الْعَبْرُ، قَالَتْ فَاطِمَةُ: بِأَبِي أَنْتَ يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مِمَّ بَكَيْتَ؟


 قَالَ: ذَكَرْتُ يَا فَاطِمَةُ مُنْصَرَفَ الْقَوْمِ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيِ اللَّهِ: فَرِيقٌ فِي الْجَنَّةِ، وَفَرِيقٌ فِي السَّعِيرِ ". 
ثُمَّ صَرَخَ وَغُشِيَ عَلَيْهِ


الرقة والبكاء.أبو بكر عبد الله بن محمد بن عبيد بن سفيان بن قيس البغدادي الأموي القرشي المعروف بابن أبي الدنيا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

عَنْ أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَ عَنِ النَّبِىِّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قَالَ « يَتَقَارَبُ الزَّمَانُ ، وَيَنْقُصُ الْعَمَلُ ، وَيُلْقَى الشُّحُّ ، وَتَظْهَرُ الْفِتَنُ ، وَيَكْثُرُ الْهَرْجُ » . 
قَالُوا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَيّمَا هُوَ . قَالَ « الْقَتْلُ الْقَتْلُ »/ رواه البخاري 




قال ابن حجر/ الفتح:






قال النووي تبعا لعياض و غيره المراد بقصرالزمان عدم البركة فيه و ان اليوم مثلا يصير الانتفاع به بقدر الانتفاع بالساعة الواحدة قالوا و هذا أظهر و أكثر فائدة و أوفق لبقية الأحاديث 


قال بن أبي جمرة يحتمل ان يكون المراد بتقارب الزمان قصره على ما وقع في حديث لا تقوم الساعة حتى تكون السنة كالشهر و على هذا فالقصر يحتمل ان يكون حسيا و يحتمل ان يكون معنويا
اما الحسي فلم يظهر بعد و لعله من الأمور التي تكون قرب قيام الساعة 
و اما المعنوي فله مدة منذ ظهر يعرف ذلك أهل العلم الديني و من له فطنة من أهل السبب الدنيوي فانهم يجدون أنفسهم لا يقدر أحدهم ان يبلغ من العمل قدر ما كانوا يعملونه قبل ذلك ويشكون ذلك و لا يدرون العلة فيه ولعل ذلك بسبب ما وقع من ضعف الإيمان لظهور الأمور المخالفة للشرع من عدة أوجه 
وأشد ذلك الأقوات ففيها من الحرام المحض ومن الشبه ما لا يخفى حتى ان كثيرا من الناس لا يتوقف في شيء و مهما قدر على تحصيل شيء هجم عليه ولا يبالي 
و الواقع ان البركة في الزمان وفي الرزق وفي النبت انما يكون من طريق قوة الإيمان واتباع الأمر واجتناب النهي و الشاهد لذلك قوله تعالى:
ولو أن أهل القرى آمنوا واتقوا لفتحنا عليهم بركات من السماء والأرض

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قَالَ أَبُو حَازِمٍ الْمَدِينِيُّ: وَجَدْتُ الدُّنْيَا شَيْئَيْنِ: فَشَيْءٌ مِنْهَا هُوَ لِي، فَلَنْ أَعْجَلَهُ قَبْلَ آجِلِهِ، وَلَوْ طَلَبْتُهُ بِقُوَّةِ أَهْلِ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ، وَشَيْءٌ مِنْهَا: هُوَ لِغَيْرِي، فَذَلِكَ مَا لَمْ أَنَلْهُ فِيمَا مَضَى، وَلا أَرْجُوهُ فِيمَا بَقِيَ، فَيَمْنَعُ الَّذِي لِي مِنْ غَيْرِي كَمَا يَمْنَعُ الَّذِي لِغَيْرِي مِنِّي، فَفِي أَيِّ هَذَيْنِ أُفْنِي عُمْرِي؟ 


وَوَجَدْتُ مَا أُعْطِيتُهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا شَيْئَيْنِ: فَشَيْءٌ يَأْتِي أَجَلُهُ قَبْلَ أَجَلِي، فَأُغْلَبُ عَلَيْهِ، وَشَيْءٌ يَأْتِي أَجَلِي قَبْلَ أَجَلِهِ فَأَمُوتُ وَأُخَلِّفُهُ لِمَنْ بَعْدِي فَفِي هَذَيْنِ أَعْصِي رَبِّي؟


 القناعة والتعفف/أبو بكر عبد الله بن محمد بن عبيد بن سفيان بن قيس البغدادي الأموي القرشي المعروف بابن أبي الدنيا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أما يحق البكاء لمن طال عصيانه


 نهاره في المعاصي، وقد طال خسرانه


 وليله في الخطايا، فقد خف ميزانه


 وبين يديه الموت الشديد فيه من العذاب ألوانه.






ابن الجوزي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

من لم يكن له مثل تقواهم، لم يعلم ما الذي أبكاهم


 من لم يشاهد جمال يوسف: لم يعلم ما الذي آلم قلب يعقوب


من لم يبت والحب حشو فؤاده ... لم يدر كيف تفتت الأكباد


ابن الجوزي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

يا منزل الأحباب: أين ساكنوك؟ 
يا بقاع الإخلاص: أين قاطنوك؟ 
يا مواطن الأبرار: أين عامروك؟
 يا مواضع التهجد: أين زائروك؟
 خلت والله الديار، وباد القوم، وارتحل أرباب السهر وبقى أهل النوم، واستبدل الزمان آكلي الشهوات  بأهل الصوم:
كفى حزناً بالواله الصب أن يرى ... منازل من يهوى معطلة قفرا


ابن الجوزي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

ولا شك أن الغالب أغلب ، فتكالبت على سواد السنة البدع والأهواء ، فتفرق أكثرهم شيعا . 


وهذه سنة الله في الخلق; أن أهل الحق في جنب أهل الباطل قليل ، لقوله تعالى : ( وما أكثر الناس ولو حرصت بمؤمنين ) 
وقوله تعالى : ( وقليل من عبادي الشكور ) 
 ولينجز الله ما وعد به نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم من عود وصف الغربة إليه ، فإن الغربة لا تكون إلا مع فقد الأهل أو قلتهم ، وذلك حين يصير المعروف منكرا والمنكر معروفا ، وتصير السنة بدعة والبدعة سنة ، فيقام على أهل السنة بالتثريب والتعنيف ، كما كان أولا يقام على أهل البدعة; طمعا من المبتدع أن تجتمع كلمة الضلال 


 ويأبى الله أن تجتمع حتى تقوم الساعة ، فلا تجتمع الفرق كلها على كثرتها على مخالفة السنة عادة وسمعا ، بل لا بد أن تثبت جماعة أهل السنة حتى يأتي أمر الله ، غير أنهم لكثرة ما تناوشهم الفرق الضالة وتناصبهم العداوة والبغضاء; استدعاء إلى موافقتهم ، لا يزالون في جهاد ونزاع ، ومدافعة وقراع ، آناء الليل والنهار ، وبذلك يضاعف الله لهم الأجر الجزيل ويثيبهم الثواب العظيم 


الاعتصام/ الشاطبي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

(وَلا تَمُدَّنَ عَيْنَيْكَ إِلَى مَا مَتَّعْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجاً مِنْهُمْ زَهْرَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا) 

أي: لا تنظر إلى أهل الدنيا وما متعوا به من النعيم، ومن المراكب، والملابس، والمساكن، وغير ذلك.
فكل هذا زهرة الدنيا، والزهرة آخر مآلها الذبول واليبس والزوال، وهي أسرع أوراق الشجرة ذبولاً وزوالاً، ولهذا قال: زهرة، وهي زهرة حسنة في رونقها وجمالها وريحها ـ إن كانت ذات ريح ـ لكنها سريعة الذبول، وهكذا الدنيا، زهرة تذبل سريعاً، نسأل الله أن يجعل لنا حظاً ونصيباً في الآخرة.


يقول (لِنَفْتِنَهُمْ فِيهِ وَرِزْقُ رَبِّكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى) ، أي: رزق الله بالطاعة، كما قال تعالى: (وَأْمُرْ أَهْلَكَ بِالصَّلاةِ وَاصْطَبِرْ عَلَيْهَا لا نَسْأَلُكَ رِزْقاً نَحْنُ نَرْزُقُكَ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلتَّقْوَى) (طه: 132)
وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا رأى شيئاً يعجبه من الدنيا قال ((اللهم إن العيش عيش الآخرة)) 


كلمتان عظيمتان، فالإنسان إذا نظر إلى الدنيا ربما تعجبه فيلهو عن طاعة الله، فينبغي أن يذكر نعيم الآخرة عند ذلك، ويقارن بينه وبين هذا النعيم الدنيوي الزائل، ثم يوطن نفسه ويرغبها في هذا النعيم الأخروي الذي لا ينقطع، ويقول: ((اللهم إن العيش عيش الآخرة)) .
وصدق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فعيش الدنيا مهما كان زائل، ومهما كان فمحفوف بالحزن، ومحفوف بالآفات، ومحفوف بالنقص، وكما يقول الشاعر في شعره الحكيم:
لا طيب للعيش ما دامت منغصةً لذاته بادكارِ الموت والهم
والعيش مآله أحد أمرين:
إما الهرم حتى يعود الإنسان إلى سن الطفولة، والضعف البدني مع الضعف العقلي، ويكون عالة حتى على أهله.


وإما الموت، فكيف يطيب العيش للإنسان العاقل؟ 


ولولا أنه يؤمل ما في الآخرة؛ وما يرجوه من ثواب الآخرة، لكانت حياته عبثاً.


شرح رياض الصالحين /محمد بن صالح بن محمد العثيمين (المتوفى: 1421هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

لا توحشنك غربة بين الورى ... فالناس كالأموات في الحسبان
أو ما علمت بأن أهل السنة ... الغرباء حقا عند كل زمان
قل لي متى سلم الرسول وصحبه ... والتابعون لهم على الإحسان
من جاهل ومعاند ومنافق ... ومحارب بالبغي والطغيان
وتظن أنك وارث لهم وما ... ذقت الأذى في نصرة الرحمن
كلا ولا جاهدت حق جهاده ... في الله لا بيد ولا بلسان
منّتك والله المحال النفس فاسـ ... ـتحدث سوى ذا الرأي والحسبان
لو كنت وارثه لآذاك الألى ... ورثوا عداه بسائر الألوان


 القصيدة النونية= الكافية الشافية/محمد بن أبي بكر بن أيوب بن سعد شمس الدين ابن قيم الجوزية (المتوفى: 751هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

بأي عين تراني يا من بارزني و عصاني ، بأي وجه تلقاني ، يا من نسي عظمة شاني ، خاب المحجوبون عني ، و هلك المبعدون مني . 


  ألا رُب فرح بما يؤتى قد خرج اسمه مع الموتى ، ألا رُب معرض عن سبيل رشده ، قد آن أوان شق لحده ، ألا رُب ساع في جمع حطامه ، قد دنا تشتيت عظامه ، ألا رُب مُجد في تحصيل لذاته ، قد آن خراب ذاته 


ابن الجوزي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

إذا جلست في ظلام الليل بين يدي سيدك فاستعمل أخلاق الأطفال؛ فإن الطفل إذا طلب من أبيه شيئا فلم يعطه بكى عليه


 المدهش/جمال الدين أبو الفرج عبد الرحمن بن علي بن محمد الجوزي (المتوفى: 597هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

وكان خلق كثير يتأسفون في حال الكبر على تضييع موسم الشباب، ويبكون على التفريط فيه. فليطل القيام من سيقعد، وليكثر الصيام من سيعجز.
والناس ثلاثة: من ابتكر عمره بالخير ودام عليه فذلك من الفائزين، ومن خلط وقصر فذلك من الخاسرين، ومن صاحب التفريط والمعاصي فذلك من الهالكين.


 تنبيه النائم الغمر على مواسم العمر/ جمال الدين أبو الفرج عبد الرحمن بن علي بن محمد الجوزي (المتوفى: 597هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال  بِلَال بْن سَعْدٍ , : «عِبَادَ الرَّحْمَنِ , أَمَّا مَا وَكَّلَكُمُ اللَّهُ بِهِ فَتُضِيعُونَهُ , وَأَمَّا مَا تَكَفَّلَ لَكُمْ بِهِ فَتَطْلُبُونَهُ , مَا هَكَذَا نَعَتَ اللَّهُ عِبَادَهُ الْمُوقِنِينَ , أَذَوُوا عُقُولٍ فِي طَلَبِ الدُّنْيَا وَبُلْهٌ عَمَّا خُلِقْتُمْ لَهُ؟ , فَكَمَا تَرْجُونَ رَحْمَةَ اللَّهِ بِمَا تُؤَدُّونَ مِنْ طَاعَةِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ , فَكَذَلِكَ اشْفُقُوا مِنْ عَذَابِ اللَّهِ بِمَا تَنْتَهِكُونَ مِنْ مَعَاصِي اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ»


اليقين /لابن أبي الدنيا.أبو بكر عبد الله بن محمد بن عبيد بن سفيان بن قيس البغدادي الأموي القرشي المعروف بابن أبي الدنيا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

عُلَمَاء السوء جَلَسُوا على بَاب الْجنَّة يدعونَ إِلَيْهَا النَّاس بأقوالهم ويدعونهم إِلَى النَّار بأفعالهم 


فَكلما قَالَت أَقْوَالهم للنَّاس هلمّوا قَالَت أفعالهم لَا تسمعوا مِنْهُم 


فَلَو كَانَ مَا دعوا إِلَيْهِ حَقًا كَانُوا أول المستجيبين لَهُ فهم فِي الصُّورَة أدلاء وَفِي الْحَقِيقَة قطّاع الطّرق


الفوائد/ محمد بن أبي بكر بن أيوب بن سعد شمس الدين ابن قيم الجوزية (المتوفى: 751هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

يا مشغولاً عني، يا من أبعده الزلل مني، كنت في رفقة "تتجافى". فصرت في حزب أهل النوم


 أين القلق لفراق المألوف من الخير؟! 


مساجد الدجى تستوحش لصلاتك، مواطن الطاعة تتوق إلى عبادتك.


ابن الجوزي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

وأوقاتك عمرك، وعمرك رأس مالك، وعليه تجارتك، وبه وصولك إلى نعيم دار الأبد في جوار الله تعالى


 فكل نفس من أنفاسك جوهرة لا قيمة لها؛  إذ لا بدل له فإذا فات فلا عود له.


 فلا تكن كالحمقى المغرورين الذين يفرحون كل يوم بزيادة أموالهم مع نقصان أعمارهم، فأي خير في مال يزيد وعمر ينقص!


 ولا تفرح إلا بزيادة علم أو عمل صالح؛  فإنهما رفيقاك يصحبانك في القبر حيث يتخلف عنك أهلك ومالك، وولدك، وأصدقاؤك.


 بداية الهداية/ أبو حامد محمد بن محمد الغزالي الطوسي (المتوفى: 505هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

دَخَلَ  إبْرَاهِيم بْن الْمَهْدِيِّ عَلَى الْمَأْمُونِ وَعِنْدَهُ جَمَاعَةٌ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ فِي الْفِقْهِ فَقَالَ: يَا عَمِّ مَا عِنْدَك فِيمَا يَقُولُ هَؤُلَاءِ
 فَقَالَ: يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ شَغَلُونَا فِي الصِّغَرِ وَاشْتَغَلْنَا فِي الْكِبَرِ


 فَقَالَ: لِمَ لَا نَتَعَلَّمُهُ الْيَوْمَ؟


 قَالَ: أَوْ يَحْسُنُ بِمِثْلِي طَلَبُ الْعِلْمِ؟


 قَالَ: نَعَمْ. وَاَللَّهِ لَأَنْ تَمُوتَ طَالِبًا لِلْعِلْمِ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَنْ تَعِيشَ قَانِعًا بِالْجَهْلِ. 


قَالَ: وَإِلَى مَتَى يَحْسُنُ بِي طَلَبُ الْعِلْمِ؟ 


قَالَ: مَا حَسُنَتْ بِك الْحَيَاةُ؛ وَلِأَنَّ الصَّغِيرَ أَعَذْرُ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ فِي الْجَهْلِ عُذْرٌ؛ لِأَنَّهُ لَمْ تَطُلْ بِهِ مُدَّةُ التَّفْرِيطِ وَلَا اسْتَمَرَّتْ عَلَيْهِ أَيَّامُ الْإِهْمَالِ.




وَقَدْ قِيلَ فِي مَنْثُورِ الْحِكَمِ: جَهْلُ الصَّغِيرِ مَعْذُورٌ، وَعِلْمُهُ مَحْقُورٌ، فَأَمَّا الْكَبِيرُ فَالْجَهْلُ بِهِ أَقْبَحُ، وَنَقْصُهُ عَلَيْهِ أَفْضَحُ؛ لِأَنَّ عُلُوَّ السِّنِّ إذَا لَمْ يُكْسِبْهُ فَضْلًا وَلَمْ يُفِدْهُ عِلْمًا وَكَانَتْ أَيَّامُهُ فِي الْجَهْلِ مَاضِيَةً، وَمِنْ الْفَضْلِ خَالِيَةً، كَانَ الصَّغِيرُ أَفْضَلَ مِنْهُ؛ لِأَنَّ الرَّجَاءَ لَهُ أَكْثَرُ، وَالْأَمَلَ فِيهِ أَظْهَرُ، وَحَسْبُك نَقْصًا فِي رَجُلٍ يَكُونُ الصَّغِيرُ الْمُسَاوِي لَهُ فِي الْجَهْلِ أَفْضَلَ مِنْهُ.


 أدب الدنيا والدين/ أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن محمد بن حبيب البصري البغدادي، الشهير بالماوردي (المتوفى: 450هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

اَللَّهُمَّ أَصْلِحْ لِي دِينِي اَلَّذِي هُوَ عِصْمَةُ أَمْرِي, وَأَصْلِحْ لِي دُنْيَايَ اَلَّتِي فِيهَا مَعَاشِي, وَأَصْلِحْ لِي آخِرَتِي اَلَّتِي إِلَيْهَا مَعَادِي, وَاجْعَلْ اَلْحَيَاةَ زِيَادَةً لِي فِي كُلِّ خَيْرٍ, وَاجْعَلْ اَلْمَوْتَ رَاحَةً لِي مِنْ كُلِّ شَرٍّ» أَخْرَجَهُ مُسْلِمٌ.


قال القرطبي / المفهم:
و الدين إذا فسد لم يصلح للانسان دنيا و لا آخرة


و هذا دعاء عظيم جمع خير الدنيا والآخرة، والدين والدنيا، فحق على كل سامع له أن يحفظه ويدعو به آناء الليل وآناء النهار.
لعل الانسان يوافق ساعة اجابة فيحصل على خير الدنيا و الاخرة

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال القرطبي / المفهم:


قوله : "الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر"


 إنما كانت الدنيا كذلك لأن لمؤمن فيها مقيد بقيود التكاليف ، فلا يقدر على حركة ولا سكون إلا أن يفسح له الشرع ، فيفك قيده ، مع ما هو فيه من توالي أنواع البلايا والمحن والمكابدات من الهموم ، والغموم ، والأسقام ، والآلام ، ومكابدة الأنداد ، والأضداد ، والعيال ، والأولاد .


 وعلى الجملة : أشد الناس بلاء الأنبياء ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم وأي سجن أعظم من هذا؟


 ثم هو في هذا السجن على غاية الخوف والوجل ، إذ لا يدري بماذا يختم له من عمل .


 كيف وهو يتوقع أمرا لا شيء أعظم منه ، ويخاف هلاكا لا هلاك فوقه فلولا انه يرتجي الخلاص من هذا السجن لهلك مكانه  لكنه لطف به ، فهون عليه ذلك كله بما وعد على صبره ، وبما كشف له من حميد عاقبة أمره . 


والكافر منفك عن تلك الحالات بالتكاليف ، آمن من تلك المخاويف ، مقبل على لذاته ، منهمك  في شهواته ، معتز بمساعدة الأيام ، يأكل وبتمتع كما تأكل الأنعام 
 وعن قريب يستيقظ من هذه الأحلام ، ويحصل في السجن الذي لا يرام ، فنسال الله السلامة من أهوال يوم القيامة .

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قَالَ بَعْضُ التَّابِعِين: مَنْ كَثُرَتْ ذُنُوبُهُ فَعَلَيْهِ بِسَقْيِ الْمَاءِ. وَقَدْ غَفَرَ اللَّهُ ذُنُوبَ الَّذِي سَقَى الْكَلْبَ، فَكَيْفَ بِمَنْ سَقَى رَجُلًا مُؤْمِنًا مُوَحِّدًا وَأَحْيَاهُ


 الجامع لأحكام القرآن = تفسير القرطبي/ أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن أبي بكر بن فرح الأنصاري الخزرجي شمس الدين القرطبي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

كم يستر الصادقون أحوالهم وريح الصدق ينم عليهم


 ما أسر أحد سريرة إلا ألبسه الله رداءها علانية.


ريح الصائم أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك فكلما اجتهد صاحبه على إخفائه فاح ريحه للقلوب فتستنشقه الأرواح وربما ظهر بعد الموت ويوم القيامة.
.
وهبني كتمت السر أو قلت غيره ... أتخفى على أهل القلوب السرائر
أبى ذاك إن السر في الوجه ناطق ... وإن ضمير القلب في العين ظاهر


 لطائف المعارف فيما لمواسم العام من الوظائف/زين الدين عبد الرحمن بن أحمد بن رجب بن الحسن، السَلامي، البغدادي، ثم الدمشقي، الحنبلي (المتوفى: 795هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

شكا رجل إلى بعض العلماء كثرة عياله فقال له: من كان من عيالك رزقه على غير الله فحوله إليّ.


 اللطائف والظرائف/ عبد الملك بن محمد بن إسماعيل أبو منصور الثعالبي (المتوفى: 429هـ)

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

أحسن الله إليكم

----------


## عادل الغرياني

نفع الله بك

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> أحسن الله إليكم





> نفع الله بك


جزاكم الله خيرا و كتب لكم الاجر
=====
روي عن الأوزاعي قال : بلغني أن من ابتدع بدعة ضلالة خلاه الشيطان و العبادة أو ألقى عليه الخشوع و البكاء كي يصطاد به 
وقال بعض الصحابة : أشد الناس عبادة مفتون و احتج بقوله عليه الصلاة و السلام :  يحقر أحدكم صلاته في صلاته وصيامه في صيامه  إلى آخر الحديث 
ويحقق ما قاله الواقع كما نقل في الأخبار عن الخوارج وغيرهم


الإعتصام/ الشاطبي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

=====

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

80 -وَعِشْ سَالِماً صَدْراً وَعَنْ غِيبَةٍ فَغِبْ ... تُحَضَّرْ حِظَارَ الْقُدْسِ أَنْقَى مُغَسَّلاَ
81 - وَهذَا زَمَانُ الصَّبْرِ مَنْ لَكَ بِالَّتِي ... كَقَبْضٍ عَلَى جَمْرٍ فَتَنْجُو مِنَ الْبلَا
82 - وَلَوْ أَنَّ عَيْناً سَاعَدتْ لتَوَكَّفَتْ ... سَحَائِبُهَا بِالدَّمْعِ دِيْماً وَهُطَّلَا
83 - وَلكِنَّها عَنْ قَسْوَةِ الْقَلْبِ قَحْطُهاَ ... فَيَا ضَيْعَةَ الأَعْمَارِ تَمْشِى سَبَهْلَلَا




متن الشاطبية = حرز الأماني ووجه التهاني في القراءات السبع/ القاسم بن فيره بن خلف بن أحمد الرعيني، أبو محمد الشاطبي (المتوفى: 590هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

ان لم تخلص فلا تتعب
ابن الجوزي

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> قال القرطبي / المفهم:
> قوله : "الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر"
> 
> إنما كانت الدنيا كذلك لأن لمؤمن فيها مقيد بقيود التكاليف ، فلا يقدر على حركة ولا سكون إلا أن يفسح له الشرع ، فيفك قيده ، مع ما هو فيه من توالي أنواع البلايا والمحن والمكابدات من الهموم ، والغموم ، والأسقام ، والآلام ، ومكابدة الأنداد ، والأضداد ، والعيال ، والأولاد .
> 
> 
>  وعلى الجملة : أشد الناس بلاء الأنبياء ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم وأي سجن أعظم من هذا؟
> 
> 
> ...


نفع الله بكم

----------


## أبو ريحانة الوراقي

*السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل على هذه الفوائد الطيبة
واسمح لي بالمشاركة بهذه الفائدة، فأقول:*

*طريقة السلف في أسماء الله وصفاته هي:
إثبات ما أثبته الله لنفسه أو رسولُه، ونفي ما نفاه الله عن نفسه أو رسولُه
فنثبت له ما أثبته لنفسه كالعلم والقدرة والحكمة والبصر والسمع والكلام والضحك والرضا والغضب والحب ... إلخ مما جاء بإثباته القرآن ومما جاءت بإثباته السنة، وننفي عنه ما نفاه عن نفسه كالظلم والجهل والعجز والكسل والنوم والتعب ... إلخ مما جاء بنفيه القرآن وجاءت بنفيه السنة.

وإثبات الصفة التي أثبتها رب البرية لنفسه يكون من غير تعطيل ولا تمثيل ولا تكييف ولا تجسيم ولا تأويل ولا تحريف.
*

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> نفع الله بكم





> *السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل على هذه الفوائد الطيبة
> واسمح لي بالمشاركة بهذه الفائدة، فأقول:*
> 
> *طريقة السلف في أسماء الله وصفاته هي:
> إثبات ما أثبته الله لنفسه أو رسولُه، ونفي ما نفاه الله عن نفسه أو رسولُه
> فنثبت له ما أثبته لنفسه كالعلم والقدرة والحكمة والبصر والسمع والكلام والضحك والرضا والغضب والحب ... إلخ مما جاء بإثباته القرآن ومما جاءت بإثباته السنة، وننفي عنه ما نفاه عن نفسه كالظلم والجهل والعجز والكسل والنوم والتعب ... إلخ مما جاء بنفيه القرآن وجاءت بنفيه السنة.
> 
> وإثبات الصفة التي أثبتها رب البرية لنفسه يكون من غير تعطيل ولا تمثيل ولا تكييف ولا تجسيم ولا تأويل ولا تحريف.
> *


جزاكما  الله خيرا وكتب لكما الاجر
====


قَالَ البربهاري :
مثل أصحاب البدع مثل العقارب يدفنون رؤوسهم وأبدانهم فِي التراب ويخرجون أذنابهم فَإِذَا تمكنوا لدغوا وكذلك أهل البدع هم مختفون بين الناس فَإِذَا تمكنوا بلغوا ما يريدون.


طبقات الحنابلة.أبو الحسين ابن أبي يعلى، محمد بن محمد (المتوفى: 526هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الجزء السابع
الطَّبَقَةُ السَّادِسَةُ مِنَ التَّابِعِيْنَ


التراجم من 1001- 1091





1002- معمر بن راشد الإِمَامُ ,الحَافِظُ, شَيْخُ الإِسْلاَمِ, أَبُو عُرْوَةَ بنُ أَبِي عَمْرٍو الأَزْدِيُّ مَوْلاَهُم البَصْرِيُّ, نَزِيْلُ اليَمَنِ.


قَالَ أَحْمَدُ العِجْلِيُّ: لَمَّا دَخَلَ مَعْمَرٌ صَنْعَاءَ, كَرِهُوا أَنْ يَخْرُجَ من ين أَظْهُرِهِم, فَقَالَ لَهُم رَجُلٌ: قَيِّدُوْهُ. قَالَ: فَزَوَّجُوْهُ.


أَحْمَدُ بنُ شَبَّوَيْه: حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ قَالَ: أَكَلَ مَعْمَرٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَهْلِهِ فَاكِهَةً ثُمَّ سَأَلَ, فَقِيْلَ: هَدِيَّةٌ مِنْ فُلاَنَةٍ النَّوَّاحَةِ. فَقَامَ, فَتَقَيَّأَ. وَبَعَثَ إِلَيْهِ مَعْنٌ -وَالِي اليَمَنِ- بِذَهَبٍ, فَرَدَّهُ وَقَالَ لأَهْلِهِ: إِنْ عَلِمَ بِهَذَا غَيْرُنَا لَمْ يَجْتَمِعْ رَأْسِي وَرَأْسُكِ أَبَداً.


قال الذهبي: وَمَعَ كَوْنِ مَعْمَرٍ ثِقَةً, ثَبْتاً فَلَهُ أَوهَامٌ لاَ سِيَّمَا لَمَّا قَدِمَ البَصْرَةَ لِزِيَارَةِ أُمِّهِ, فإنه لم يكن معه كتبه, فحدث عن حِفْظِه فَوَقَعَ لِلْبَصْرِيِّيْ  نَ عَنْهُ أَغَالِيْطُ وَحَدِيْثُ هِشَامٍ وَعَبْدِ الرَّزَّاقِ عَنْهُ أَصَحُّ لأَنَّهُم أَخَذُوا عَنْهُ مِنْ كُتُبِهِ, وَاللهُ أَعْلَمُ.




وَقَالَ عَبْدُ الرَّزَاقِ: أَنْبَأَنَا مَعْمَرٌ, قَالَ: كَانَ يُقَالُ: إِنَّ الرَّجُلَ يَطلُبُ العِلْمَ لِغَيْرِ اللهِ, فَيَأْبَى عَلَيْهِ العِلْمُ حَتَّى يَكُوْنَ للهِ.
قال الذهبي: نَعَمْ, يَطلُبُهُ أَوَّلاً, وَالحَامِلُ لَهُ حُبُّ العِلْمِ, وَحُبُّ إِزَالَةِ الجَهْلِ عَنْهُ, وَحُبُّ الوَظَائِفِ, وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ, وَلَمْ يَكُن عَلِمَ وُجُوبَ الإِخْلاَصِ فِيْهِ, وَلاَ صِدْقَ النِّيَّةِ, فَإِذَا عَلِمَ حَاسَبَ نَفْسَهُ, وَخَافَ مِنْ وَبَالِ قَصدِهِ, فَتَجِيئُه النِّيَّةُ الصَّالِحَةُ كُلُّهَا, أَوْ بَعْضُهَا وَقَدْ يَتُوبُ مِنْ نِيَّتِهِ الفَاسِدَةِ وَيَندَمُ. وَعَلاَمَةُ ذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ يُقْصِرُ مِنَ الدَّعَاوَى وَحُبِّ المُنَاظَرَةِ وَمَنْ قَصْدِ التَّكَثُّرِ بِعِلْمِهِ وَيُزْرِي عَلَى نَفْسِهِ فَإِنْ تَكَثَّرَ بِعِلْمِهِ أَوْ قَالَ: أَنَا أَعْلَمُ مِنْ فُلاَنٍ فَبُعْداً لَهُ.
- أبو أيوب المورياني وَزِيْرُ المَنْصُوْرِ
وكان المُوْرِيَانِيّ  ُ قَدْ دَافَعَ عِنْدَ سُلَيْمَانَ كَثِيْراً عَنِ المَنْصُوْرِ, فَاسْتَوْزَرَهُ  , ثُمَّ غَضِبَ عَلَيْهِ, وَنَسَبَهُ إِلَى أَخْذِ الأَمْوَالِ, وَأَضْمَرَ لَهُ, فَكَانَ كُلَّمَا هَمَّ بِهِ دَخَلَ أَبُو أَيُّوْبَ وَقَدْ دَهَنَ حَاجِبَيْهِ بدهن مسحور فسار فِي أَلْسِنَةِ العَامَّةِ: دُهْنُ أَبِي أَيُّوْبَ. ثُمَّ إِنَّهُ اسْتَأْصَلَه وَعَذَّبَهُ, وَأَخَذَ مِنْهُ أَمْوَالاً عَظِيْمَةً.
وَكَذَلِكَ الدُّنْيَا الدَّنِيَّةُ قَرِيْبَةُ الرَّزِيَّةِ.


1014- مصعب ابن ثابت بن الخَلِيْفَةِ عَبْدِ اللهِ بنِ الزُّبَيْرِ بنِ العَوَّامِ, القُدْوَةُ, الإِمَامُ, أَبُو عَبْدِ اللهِ الأَسَدِيُّ الزُّبَيْرِيُّ, المَدَنِيُّ


قال يَحْيَى بنُ مِسْكِيْنَ قَالَ: مَا رَأَيتُ أَحَداً قَطُّ أَكْثَرَ صَلاَةً مِنْ مُصْعَبِ بنِ ثَابِتٍ كَانَ يُصَلِّي فِي كُلِّ يَوْمٍ وَلَيْلَةٍ أَلْفَ رَكْعَةٍ وَيَصُومُ الدَّهْرَ.
وَقَالَتْ عَنْهُ أَسْمَاءُ بِنْتُ مُصْعَبٍ: كَانَ أَبِي يُصَلِّي فِي اليَوْمِ وَاللَّيْلَةِ أَلْفَ ركعة.
وَقَالَ مُصْعَبُ بنُ عُثْمَانَ وَخَالِدُ بنُ وَضَّاحٍ: كَانَ مُصْعَبُ بنُ ثَابِتٍ يَصُوْمُ الدَّهْرَ, وَيُصَلِّي فِي اليَوْمِ وَاللَّيْلَةِ أَلفَ رَكْعَةٍ يَبِسَ مِنَ العبادة وكان من أبلغ أهل زمانه.
قَالَ أَحْمَدُ بنُ حَنْبَلٍ: ضَعِيْفٌ.
وَقَالَ النَّسَائِيُّ وَغَيْرُهُ: لَيْسَ بِالقَوِيِّ.
وَقَالَ أَبُو حَاتِمٍ: لاَ يُحْتَجُّ بِهِ.
وَرَوَى مُعَاوِيَةُ بنُ صَالِحٍ عَنْ يَحْيَى: لَيْسَ بِشَيْءٍ.
وَقَالَ ابْنُ حِبَّانَ: مُنْكَرُ الحَدِيْثِ اسْتَحَقَّ لِذَلِكَ مُجَانَبَةَ حَدِيْثِه.


قال صاحب الموضوع: كثرة العبادة لا تفيد اخذ العلم عن صاحبها


1016- ابْنُ إِسْحَاقَ مُحَمَّدُ بنُ إِسْحَاقَ بنِ يَسَارِ بن خيار


وَقَالَ عَبْدُ اللهِ بنُ أَحْمَدَ بنِ حَنْبَلٍ: حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ بنُ خَلاَّدٍ البَاهِلِيُّ, سَمِعْتُ يَحْيَى بنَ سَعِيْدٍ يَقُوْلُ: سَمِعْتُ هِشَامَ بنَ عُرْوَةَ يَقُوْلُ: تَحدَّثَ ابْنُ إِسْحَاقَ عَنِ امْرَأَتِي فَاطِمَةَ بِنْتِ المُنْذِرِ، وَاللهِ إِنْ رَآهَا قَطُّ.
قال الذهبي: هِشَامٌ صَادِقٌ فِي يَمِيْنِه فَمَا رَآهَا، وَلاَ زَعَمَ الرَّجُلُ أَنَّهُ رَآهَا بَلْ ذَكرَ أَنَّهَا حَدَّثَتْه، وَقَدْ سَمِعْنَا مِنْ عِدَّةِ نِسْوَةٍ، وَمَا رَأَيْتُهُنَّ.، وَكَذَلِكَ رَوَى عِدَّةٌ مِنَ التَّابِعِيْنَ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ، وَمَا رَأَوْا لَهَا صُوْرَةً أَبَداً.
وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الأَئِمَّةِ: الَّذِي يُذكَرُ عَنْ هِشَامِ بنِ عُرْوَةَ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ: كَيْفَ يَدْخُلُ عَلَى امْرَأَتِي؟
 لَوْ صَحَّ هَذَا مِنْ هِشَامٍ لَجَازَ أَنْ تَكتُبَ إِلَيْهِ فَإِنَّ أَهْلَ المَدِيْنَةِ يَرَوْنَ الكِتَابَ جَائِزاً لأَنَّ النَّبِيَّ -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ، وَسَلَّمَ- كَتَبَ لأَمِيْرِ السَّرِيَّةِ كِتَاباً فَقَالَ لَهُ: "لاَ تَقْرَأْهُ حتى تبلغ موضع، وكذا، وَكَذَا" فَلَمَّا بَلَغَهُ قَرَأَهُ، وَعَمِلَ بِهِ، وَكَذَلِكَ الخُلَفَاءُ، وَالأَئِمَّةُ يُفْضُونَ بِكِتَابِ بَعْضِهِم إِلَى بَعْضٍ.، وَجَائِزٌ أَنْ يَكُوْنَ سَمِعَ مِنْهَا، وَبَيْنَهُمَا حِجَابٌ فِي غَيْبَةِ زَوْجِهَا.
قال الذهبي: ذَاكَ الظَّنُّ بِهِمَا, كَمَا أَخَذَ خَلْقٌ مِنَ التَّابِعِيْنَ عَنِ الصَّحَابِيَّات  ِ مَعَ جَوَازِ أَنْ يَكُوْنَ دَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا، وَرَآهَا وَهُوَ صَبِيٌّ, فَحَفِظَ عَنْهَا مَعَ احْتمَالِ أَنْ يَكُوْنَ أَخَذَ عَنْهَا حِيْنَ كَبِرَتْ وَعَجِزَتْ، وَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي فَإِنَّهَا أَكْبَرُ مِنْ هِشَامٍ بِأَزْيَدَ مِنْ عَشْرِ سِنِيْنَ فَقَدْ سَمِعَتْ مِنْ جَدَّتِهَا أَسْمَاءَ، وَلَمَّا رَوَتْ لابْنِ إِسْحَاقَ كَانَ لَهَا قَرِيْبٌ مِنْ سِتِّيْنَ سَنَةً.


العُقَيْلِيُّ: حَدَّثَنِي الفَضْلُ بنُ جَعْفَرٍ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ المَلِكِ بنُ مُحَمَّدٍ, حَدَّثَنِي سُلَيْمَانُ بنُ دَاوُدَ: قَالَ لِي يَحْيَى القَطَّانُ: أَشْهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدَ بنَ إِسْحَاقَ كَذَّابٌ. قُلْتُ: وَمَا يُدرِيْكَ؟
 قَالَ: قَالَ لِي وُهَيْبٌ. فَقُلْتُ لِوُهَيْبٍ: مَا يُدرِيْكَ؟
 قَالَ: قَالَ لِي مَالِكُ بنُ أَنَسٍ. فَقُلْتُ لِمَالِكٍ: وَمَا يُدرِيْكَ؟
 فَقَالَ: قَالَ لِي هِشَامُ بنُ عُرْوَةَ. قُلْتُ لِهِشَامٍ: وَمَا يُدرِيْكَ؟
 قَالَ: حَدَّثَ عَنِ امْرَأَتِي فَاطِمَةَ بِنْتِ المُنْذِرِ, وَدخَلَتْ عَلَيَّ وَهِيَ ابْنَةُ تِسْعِ سِنِيْنَ, وَمَا رَآهَا حَتَّى لَقِيَتِ اللهَ.
قال الذهبي: مَعَاذَ اللهِ أَنْ يَكُوْنَ يَحْيَى وَهَؤُلاَءِ بَدَا مِنْهُم هَذَا بِنَاءً عَلَى أَصلٍ فَاسِدٍ وَاهٍ, وَلَكِنَّ هَذِهِ الخُرَافَةَ مِنْ صَنْعَةِ سُلَيْمَانَ, وَهُوَ الشَّاذَكُوْنِي  ُّ -لاَ صَبَّحَهُ اللهُ بِخَيْرٍ -فَإِنَّهُ- مَعَ تَقَدُّمِهِ فِي الحِفْظِ -مُتَّهَمٌ عِنْدَهُم بِالكَذِبِ, وَانظُرْ كَيْفَ قَدْ سَلْسَلَ الحِكَايَةَ. وَيُبَيِّنُ لَكَ بُطلاَنَهَا: أَنَّ فَاطِمَةَ بِنْتَ المُنْذِرِ لَمَّا كَانَتْ بِنْتَ تِسْعِ سِنِيْنَ, لَمْ يَكُنْ زَوجُهَا هِشَامٌ خُلِقَ بَعْدُ, فَهِيَ أَكْبَرُ منه بنيف عشرة سنةً, وأسند مِنْهُ, فَإِنَّهَا رَوَتْ كَمَا ذَكرْنَا عَنْ أَسْمَاءَ بِنْتِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ وَصَحَّ أَنَّ ابْنَ إِسْحَاقَ سَمِعَ مِنْهَا وَمَا عَرَفَ بِذَلِكَ هِشَامٌ. أَفَبِمِثْلِ هَذَا القَوْلِ الوَاهِي يُكَذَّبُ الصَّادِقُ؟
 كَلاَّ وَاللهِ نَعُوْذُ بِاللهِ مِنَ الهَوَى وَالمُكَابِرَةِ وَلَكِنْ صَدَقَ القَاضِي أَبُو يُوْسُفَ إِذْ يَقُوْلُ: مَنْ تَتبَّعَ غَرِيْبَ الحَدِيْثِ كُذِّبَ وَهَذَا مِنْ أَكْبَرِ ذُنُوبِ ابْنِ إِسْحَاقَ فَإِنَّهُ يَكْتُبُ عَنْ كُلِّ أَحَدٍ وَلاَ يَتَوَرَّعُ سَامَحَهُ اللهُ.


الفَلاَّسُ: سَمِعْتُ يَحْيَى بنَ سَعِيْدٍ يَقُوْلُ لِعُبَيْدِ اللهِ: إِلَى أَيْنَ تَذهَبُ؟ قَالَ: أذهب إلى وهب بن جرير, أكتب السيرة. قَالَ: يَكْتُبُ كَذِباً كَثِيْراً.
قال الذهبي: كَانَ وَهْبٌ يَروِيهَا عَنْ أَبِيْهِ, عَنِ ابْنِ إِسْحَاقَ, وَأَشَارَ يَحْيَى القَطَّانُ إِلَى مَا فِي السِّيْرَةِ مِنَ الوَاهِي مِنَ الشِّعْرِ, وَمِنْ بَعْضِ الآثَارِ المُنْقَطِعَةِ المُنْكَرَةِ, فَلَوْ حُذِفَ مِنْهَا ذَلِكَ, لَحَسُنَتْ وَثَمَّ أَحَادِيْثُ جَمَّةٌ فِي الصِّحَاحِ وَالمَسَانِيْدِ مِمَّا يَتَعَلَّقُ بِالسِّيْرَةِ وَالمَغَازِي يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تُضَمَّ إِلَيْهَا وَتُرَتَّبَ وَقَدْ فَعَلَ غَالِبَ هَذَا الإِمَامُ أَبُو بَكْرٍ البَيْهَقِيُّ فِي: "دَلاَئِلِ النُّبُوَّةِ" لَهُ.


قَالَ البُخَارِيُّ:، وَلَوْ صَحَّ عَنْ مَالِكٍ تَنَاوُلُهُ مِنِ ابْنِ إِسْحَاقَ فَلَرُبَّمَا تَكَلَّمَ الإِنْسَانُ فَيَرْمِي صَاحِبَهُ بِشَيْءٍ وَاحِدٍ، وَلاَ يَتَّهِمُهُ فِي الأُمُورِ كُلِّهَا.
 قَالَ: وَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيْمُ بنُ المُنْذِرِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بنِ فُلَيْحٍ: نَهَانِي مَالِكٌ عَنْ شَيْخَيْنِ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ، وَقَدْ أَكْثَرَ عَنْهُمَا فِي المُوَطَّأِ، وَهُمَا مِمَّنْ يُحْتَجُّ بِهِمَا، وَلَمْ يَنجُ كَثِيْرٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ مِنْ كَلاَمِ بَعْضِ النَّاسِ فِيْهِم نَحْوَ مَا يُذْكَرُ عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيْمَ مِنْ كَلاَمِه فِي الشَّعْبِيِّ، وَكَلاَمِ الشَّعْبِيِّ فِي عِكْرِمَةَ، وَفِيْمَنْ كَانَ قَبْلَهُم، وَتَنَاوَلَ بَعْضُهُم فِي العِرْضِ، وَالنَّفْسِ، وَلَمْ يَلْتَفِتْ أَهْلُ العِلْمِ فِي هَذَا النَّحوِ إلَّا بِبَيَانٍ، وَحُجَّةٍ، وَلَمْ تَسقُطْ عَدَالَتُهُم إلَّا بِبُرْهَانٍ ثَابِتٍ، وَحُجَّةٍ، وَالكَلاَمُ فِي هَذَا كَثِيْرٌ.
قال الذهبي: لَسْنَا نَدَّعِي فِي أَئِمَّةِ الجَرْحِ، وَالتَّعْدِيْلِ العِصْمَةَ مِنَ الغَلَطِ النَّادِرِ، وَلاَ مِنَ الكَلاَمِ بنَفَسٍ حَادٍّ فِيْمَنْ بَيْنَهُم، وَبَيْنَهُ شَحنَاءُ، وَإِحْنَةٌ، وَقَدْ عُلِمَ أَنَّ كَثِيْراً مِنْ كَلاَمِ الأَقْرَانِ بَعْضِهِم فِي بَعْضٍ مُهدَرٌ لاَ عبرة به، ولا سيما إذا، وثق الرَّجُلَ جَمَاعَةٌ يَلُوحُ عَلَى قَوْلِهُمُ الإِنصَافُ، وَهَذَانِ الرَّجُلاَنِ كُلٌّ مِنْهُمَا قَدْ نَالَ مِنْ صَاحِبِه لَكِنْ أَثَّرَ كَلاَمُ مَالِكٍ فِي مُحَمَّدٍ بَعْضَ اللِّيْنِ، وَلَمْ يُؤثِّرْ كَلاَمُ مُحَمَّدٍ فِيْهِ، وَلاَ ذَرَّةٍ، وَارتَفَعَ مَالِكٌ، وَصَارَ كَالنَّجمِ فَلَهُ ارْتفَاعٌ بِحَسْبِهِ، وَلاَ سِيَّمَا فِي السِّيَرِ، وَأَمَّا فِي أَحَادِيْثِ الأَحكَامِ فَيَنحَطُّ حَدِيْثُه فِيْهَا عَنْ رُتْبَةِ الصِّحَّةِ إِلَى رُتْبَةِ الحَسَنِ إلَّا فِيْمَا شَذَّ فِيْهِ فَإِنَّهُ يُعَدُّ مُنْكَراً. هَذَا الَّذِي عِنْدِي فِي حَالِهِ، وَاللهُ أَعْلَمُ.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

و قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم: أصدقكم رؤيا أصدقكم حديثا


قال القرطبي/ المفهم:


وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ كَذَلِكَ لِأَنَّ مَنْ كَثُرَ صِدْقُهُ تَنَوَّرَ قَلْبُهُ وَقَوِيَ إِدْرَاكُهُ فَانْتَقَشَتْ فِيهِ الْمَعَانِي عَلَى وَجْهِ الصِّحَّةِ وَكَذَلِكَ مَنْ كَانَ غَالِبُ حَالِهِ الصِّدْقَ فِي يَقَظَتِهِ اسْتَصْحَبَ ذَلِكَ فِي نَوْمِهِ فَلَا يَرَى إِلَّا صِدْقًا وَهَذَا بِخِلَافِ الْكَاذِبِ وَالْمُخَلِّطِ فَإِنَّهُ يَفْسُدُ قَلْبُهُ وَيُظْلِمُ فَلَا يَرَى إِلَّا تَخْلِيطًا وَأَضْغَاثًا 


هذا غالب حال كل واحد من الفريقين
وَقَدْ يَنْدُرُ  فَيَرَى الصَّادِقُ مَا لَا يَصِحُّ وَيَرَى الْكَاذِبُ مَا يَصِحُّ وَلَكِنَّ ذلك قليل و الاصل ما ذكرناه

----------


## أبو ريحانة الوراقي

*جانب من قول أهل السنة واعتقادهم في الصحابة الكرام

**قال ابن أبي زمنين في ((أصول السنة)) له (ص: 263):
ومن قول أهل السنة أن يعتقد المرء المحبة لأصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأن ينشر محاسنهم وفضائلهم، ويمسك عن الخوض فيما دار بينهم.*

*قال البربهاري في ((شرح السنة)) له (ص: 53):
وخير هذه الأمة بعد وفاة نبيها: أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان، هكذا روي لنا عن ابن عمر؛ قال: كنا نقول ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بين أظهرنا: إن خير الناس بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان ويسمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك فلا ينكره.
ثم أفضل الناس بعد هؤلاء: علي وطلحة والزبير وسعد وسعيد وعبد الرحمن بن عوف وأبو عبيدة بن الجراح ، وكلهم يصلح للخلافة.
ثم أفضل الناس بعد هؤلاء: أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، القرن الأول الذي بعث فيهم: المهاجرون الأولون والأنصار، وهم من صلى القبلتين.
ثم أفضل الناس بعد هؤلاء: من صحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوما أو شهرا أو سنة أقل أو كثر، ترحم عليهم وتذكر فضله وتكف عن زلته، ولا تذكر أحدا منهم إلا بخير، لقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «إذا ذكر أصحابي فأمسكوا» .
وقال ابن عيينة: من نطق في أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بكلمة فهو صاحب هوى.

**قال المزني في ((شرح السنة)) له (ص: 87):
ويقال بفضلهم ويذكرون بمحاسن أفعالهم ونمسك عن الخوض فيما شجر بينهم فهم خيار أهل الأرض بعد نبيهم ارتضاهم الله عز وجل لنبيه وخلقهم أنصارا لدينه فهم أئمة الدين وأعلام المسلمين فرحمة الله عليهم أجمعين.

**قال أبو بكر الخلال في ((السنة)) له (2/ 476):
أخبرنا الحسين بن صالح العطار، قال: ثنا هارون بن يعقوب الهاشمي، قال: سمعت أبي يعقوب بن العباس، قال: كنا عند أبي عبد الله سنة سبع وعشرين، أنا وأبوجعفر بن إبراهيم، فقال له أبو جعفر: أليس نترحم على أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كلهم: معاوية، وعمرو بن العاص، وعلى أبي موسى الأشعري والمغيرة؟ قال: " نعم، كلهم وصفهم الله في كتابه فقال: {سيماهم في وجوههم من أثر السجود} [الفتح: 29] ".

**قال أبو يعلى في ((الاعتقاد)) (ص: 43):
ثم الترحم على جميع أصحاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، أولهم وآخرهم وذكر محاسنهم. ومعاوية خال المؤمنين، وكاتب وحي رب العالمين.**....*

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

سَمِعَ ابْنُ سِيرِينَ رَجُلًا يَسُبُّ الْحَجَّاجَ فَأَقْبَلَ عَلَيْهِ فَقَالَ: «مَهْ أَيُّهَا الرَّجُلُ فَإِنَّكَ لَوْ قَدْ وَافَيْتَ الْآخِرَةَ كَانَ أَصْغَرُ ذَنْبٍ عَمِلْتَهُ قَطُّ أَعْظَمَ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ أَعْظَمِ ذَنْبٍ عَمَلَهُ الْحَجَّاجُ وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللهَ تَعَالَى حَكَمٌ عَدْلٌ إِنْ أَخَذَ مِنَ الْحَجَّاجِ لِمَنْ ظَلَمَهُ فَسَوْفَ يَأْخُذُ لِلْحَجَّاجِ مِمَّنْ ظَلَمَهُ فَلَا تَشْغِلَنَّ نَفْسَكَ بِسَبِّ أَحَدٍ
 حلية الأولياء وطبقات الأصفياء/ أبو نعيم أحمد بن عبد الله بن أحمد بن إسحاق بن موسى بن مهران الأصبهاني (المتوفى: 430هـ)

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*


"لا تغتر بالطرح الإعلامي الذي يلمع الفساد ويشوه الصلاح.
وهبك الله عقلا لتحكمه وأنزل دينا ليضبطه.
وما وراء ذلك اضرب به عرض الحائط.".



*منقول

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

نفع الله بكم
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو أريج الهلالي

شكر الله لكم..

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> *
> 
> 
> "لا تغتر بالطرح الإعلامي الذي يلمع الفساد ويشوه الصلاح.
> وهبك الله عقلا لتحكمه وأنزل دينا ليضبطه.
> وما وراء ذلك اضرب به عرض الحائط.".
> 
> 
> 
> *منقول





> جزاكم الله خيرا





> نفع الله بكم
> بارك الله فيكم





> شكر الله لكم..


جزاكم الله خيرا و كتب لكم الاجر

=============
عن جندب بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: قال رجل والله لا يغفر الله لفلان، فقال الله عز وجل: من ذا الذي يتألى علي أن لا أغفر لفلان إني قد غفرت له، وأحبطت عملك رواه مسلم .
:


الشَّرْحُ


عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: بحسب امرئ من الشر أن يحقر أخاه المسلم بحسب، حسب هنا بمعنى كافي، يعني يكفي المؤمن من الشر أن يحقر أخاه المسلم، وهذا تعظيم لاحتقار المسلم، وأنه شر عظيم، لو لم يأت الإنسان من الشر إلى هذا، لكان كافيا، 


فلا تحقرن أخاك المسلم، لا في خلقته ولا في ثيابه ولا في كلامه ولا في خلقه ولا غير ذلك، أخوك المسلم حقه عليك عظيم فعليك أن تحترمه وأن توقره، وأما احتقاره فإنه محرم، ولا يحل لك أن تحتقره، وكذلك حديث ابن مسعود وحديث جندب بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما كلاهما يدل على تحريم احتقار المسلم، وأنه لا يحل له حتى أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما حدث بحديث ابن مسعود، أنه لا يدخل الجنة من في قلبه مثقال ذرة من كبر، قالوا يا رسول الله: إن الرجل يحب أن يكون ثوبه حسنا ونعله حسنا ظن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم أن الإنسان إذا تلبس لباسا حسنا وانتعل نعلا حسنا، أن هذا من التعاظم والتعالي والتكبر، فبين لهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن ليس الأمر كذلك قال: إن الله جميل يحب الجمال جميل بذاته جل وعلا وبأفعاله وبصفاته وكذلك يحب الجمال يعني يحب التجمل، وكلما كان الإنسان متجملا، كان ذلك أحب إلى الله إذا كان هذا التجمل مما يسعه، يعني ليس فقيرا يذهب يتكلف الثياب الجميلة أو النعل الجميلة، لكنه قد أنعم الله عليه وتجمل فإن الله تعالى يحب أن يرى أثر نعمته على عبده، 


وكذلك حديث جندب بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخبر أن رجلا قال: والله لا يغفر الله لفلان وكان هذا الرجل عابدا معجبا بعمله محتقرا لأخيه، الذي رآه مفرطا، فأقسم أن الله لا يغفر له، فقال الله عز وجل: من ذا الذي يتألى على أن لا أغفر لفلان يعني من ذا الذي يحلف علي أن لا أغفر لفلان، والفضل بيد الله يأتيه من يشاء، إني قد غفرت له وأحبطت عملك


 أعوذ بالله، تكلم بكلمة أوبقت دنياه وآخرته أهلكته، لأنه قال ذلك معجبا بنفسه، محتقرا لأخيه فأقسم أن الله لا يغفر له، فغفر الله لهذا الرجل، لأن معاصيه دون الشرك، أو لأن الله تعالى من عليه فتاب، وأما الآخر فأحبط عمله لأنه أعجب بعمله والعياذ بالله وتألى على ربه وأقسم عليه أن لا يغفر لفلان، والله تعالى كامل السلطان، لا يتألى عليه أحد، ولكن إذا حسن ظن المرء بربه، وتألى على الله في أمر ليس فيه عدوان على الغير فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: رب أشعث أغبر مدفوع بالأبواب لو أقسم على الله لأبره والله الموفق

شرح رياض الصالحين/ العثيمين

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

بارك الله فيكم
أحسن الله إليكم

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> بارك الله فيكم
> أحسن الله إليكم


أمين و لك بالمثل
======
سألحق الموضوع بما جمعته من كتب الزهد
أبتدأ بكتاب الزهد للإمام أحمد
======


حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبِي، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ يَزِيدَ، حَدَّثَنَا حَيْوَةُ، أَخْبَرَنِي أَبُو هَانِئٍ أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ أَبَا عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ الْحُبُلِيَّ يَقُولُ إِنَّهُ سَمِعَ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ عَمْرٍو، وَسَأَلَهُ رَجُلٌ فَقَالَ:


 " أَلَسْنَا مِنْ فُقَرَاءِ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ  ؟ 
فَقَالَ لَهُ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ: «أَلَكَ امْرَأَةٌ تَأْوِي إِلَيْهَا؟» 
قَالَ: نَعَمْ
 قَالَ: «أَلَكَ مَسْكَنٌ تَسْكُنُهُ؟» 
قَالَ: نَعَمْ
 قَالَ: «فَلَسْتَ مِنْ فُقَرَاءِ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ  »


======
حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبِي، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو عَامِرٍ عَبْدُ الْمَلِكِ بْنُ عَمْرٍو، حَدَّثَنَا سَعِيدُ بْنُ مُسْلِمِ بْنِ بَانَكٍ قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ عَامِرَ بْنَ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ، حَدَّثَنِي عَوْفُ بْنُ الْحَارِثِ بْنِ الطُّفَيْلِ أَنَّ عَائِشَةَ، أَخْبَرَتْهُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ يَقُولُ:
 «يَا عَائِشَةُ، إِيَّاكِ وَمُحَقَّرَاتِ الذُّنُوبِ، فَإِنَّ لَهَا مِنَ اللَّهِ طَالِبًا»
=======


 عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: 


«انْظُرُوا إِلَى مَنْ هُوَ أَسْفَلُ مِنْكُمْ، وَلَا تَنْظُرُوا إِلَى مَنْ هُوَ فَوْقَكُمْ؛ فَإِنَّهُ أَجْدَرُ أَنْ لَا تَزْدَرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ»

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

زهد سليمان عليه السلام


قَالَ سُلَيْمَانُ النَّبِيُّ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ: «عَجَبًا لِتَاجِرٍ كَيْفَ يَخْلُصُ؟ يَحْلِفُ بِالنَّهَارِ، وَيَنَامُ بِاللَّيْلِ»


======
 قَالَ  سُلَيْمَان بْن دَاوُدَ لِابْنِهِ: يَا بُنَيَّ، امْشِ وَرَاءَ الْأَسَدِ وَالْأُسُودِ، وَلَا تَمْشِ وَرَاءَ امْرَأَةٍ "
======
قَالَ سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ دَاوُدَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ لِابْنِهِ: «أَيْ بُنَيَّ، مَا أَقْبَحَ الْخَطِيئَةَ مَعَ الْمَسْكَنَةِ، وَأَقْبَحَ الضَّلَالَةَ بَعْدَ الْهُدَى، وَأَقْبَحَ كَذَا وَكَذَا، وَأَقْبَحُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ رَجُلٌ كَانَ عَابِدًا فَتَرَكَ عِبَادَةَ رَبِّه

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ، حَدَّثَنَا أبِي، حَدَّثَنَا سَيَّارٌ، حَدَّثَنَا جَعْفَرٌ، عَنْ مَالِكٍ يَعْنِي ابْنَ دِينَارٍ قَالَ: قَالَ لُقْمَانُ لِابْنِهِ: 


«يَا بُنَيَّ، اتَّخِذْ طَاعَةَ اللَّهِ تِجَارَةً تَأْتِكَ الْأَرْبَاحُ مِنْ غَيْرِ بِضَاعَةٍ» 
======
 حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ، حَدَّثَنَا أبِي، حَدَّثَنَا يَزِيدُ بْنُ هَارُونَ، أَنْبَأَنَا أَبُو الْأَشْهَبِ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ وَاسِعٍ قَالَ: كَانَ لُقْمَانُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ يَقُولُ لِابْنِهِ: 


«يَا بُنَيَّ، اتَّقِ اللَّهَ، وَلَا تُرِ النَّاسَ أَنَّكَ تَخْشَى اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ؛ لِيُكْرِمُوكَ بِذَلِكَ، وَقَلْبُكَ فَاجِرٌ»
=======
 حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ، حَدَّثَنَا أبِي، حَدَّثَنَا وَكِيعٌ، وَيَزِيدُ بْنُ هَارُونَ، أَنْبَأَنَا أَبُو الْأَشْهَبِ، عَنْ خَالِدٍ الرَّبَعِيِّ قَالَ:


 " كَانَ لُقْمَانُ عَبْدًا حَبَشِيًّا نَجَّارًا، فَقَالَ لَهُ سَيِّدُهُ: اذْبَحْ لِي شَاةً، فَذَبَحَ لَهُ شَاةً، فَقَالَ لَهُ: ائْتِنِي بِأَطْيَبِ مُضْغَتَيْنِ فِيهَا، فَأَتَاهُ بِاللِّسَانِ وَالْقَلْبِ، فَقَالَ: أَمَا كَانَ فِيهَا شَيْءٌ أَطْيَبُ مِنْ هَذَيْنِ؟


 قَالَ: لَا، فَسَكَتَ عَنْهُ، ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ: اذْبَحْ شَاةً؛ فَذَبَحَ لَهُ شَاةً، فَقَالَ لَهُ: أَلْقِ أَخْبَثَهُمَا مُضْغَتَيْنِ، فَرَمَى بِاللِّسَانِ وَالْقَلْبِ، فَقَالَ: أَمَرْتُكَ أَنْ تَأْتِيَنِي بِأَطْيَبِهِمَا مُضْغَتَيْنِ، فَأَتَيْتَنِي بِاللِّسَانِ وَالْقَلْبِ؟ وَأَمَرْتُكَ أَنْ تُلْقِيَ أَخْبَثَهُمَا مُضْغَتَيْنِ، فَأَلْقَيْتَ اللِّسَانَ وَالْقَلْبَ؟


 فَقَالَ: إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ شَيْءٌ بِأَطْيَبَ مِنْهُمَا إِذَا طَابَا، وَلَا أَخْبَثَ مِنْهُمَا إِذَا خَبُثَا "
=======
 حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ، حَدَّثَنِي الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ الْجُنَيْدِ، حَدَّثَنَا سُفْيَانُ قَالَ: قَالَ لُقْمَانُ لِابْنِهِ:


 «يَا بُنَيَّ، مَا نَدِمْتُ عَلَى الصَّمْتِ قَطُّ، وَإِنْ كَانَ الْكَلَامُ مِنْ فِضَّةٍ، فَإِنَّ السُّكُوتَ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ»


الزهد/أبو عبد الله أحمد بن محمد بن حنبل بن هلال بن أسد الشيباني (المتوفى: 241هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

*قال ابن الجوزي :ﻭﻗﺪ ﺣﻜﻰ ﻟﻲ ﺑﻌﺾ اﻷﺷﻴﺎﺥ ﻋﻦ اﺑﻦ ﻋﻘﻴﻞ ﺣﻜﺎﻳﺔ ﻋﺠﻴﺒﺔ ﺃﻥ ﺭﺟﻼ ﻟﻘﻴﻪ ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﺇﻧﻲ ﺃﻏﺴﻞ اﻟﻌﻀﻮ ﻭﺃﻗﻮﻝ ﻣﺎ ﻏﺴﻠﺘﻪ ﻭﺃﻛﺒﺮ ﻭﺃﻗﻮﻝ ﻣﺎ ﻛﺒﺮﺕ ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﻟﻪ اﺑﻦ ﻋﻘﻴﻞ ﺩﻉ اﻟﺼﻼﺓ ﻓﺎﻧﻬﺎ ﻣﺎ ﺗﺠﺐ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ 
ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﻗﻮﻡ لابنﻋﻘﻴﻞ ﻛﻴﻒ ﺗﻘﻮﻝ ﻫﺬا؟
 ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﻟﻬﻢ ﻗﺎﻝ اﻟﻨﺒﻲ ﺻﻠﻰ اﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﺳﻠﻢ :(ﺭﻓﻊ اﻟﻘﻠﻢ ﻋﻦ اﻟﻤﺠﻨﻮﻥ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻔﻴﻖ)

 ﻭﻣﻦ ﻳﻜﺒﺮ ﻭﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﻣﺎ ﻛﺒﺮﺕ ﻓﻠﻴﺲ ﺑﻌﺎﻗﻞ ﻭاﻟﻤﺠﻨﻮﻥ ﻻ ﺗﺠﺐ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ اﻟﺼﻼﺓ

**تلبيس ابليس*

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال ابن الجوزي :
و ما زال العلماء يبين كل واحد منهم غلط صاحبه قصدًا لبيان الحق لا لإظهار عيب الغالط. 

ولا اعتبار بقول جاهل يقول: كيف يرد على فلان الزاهد المتبرك به؛ لأن الانقياد إنما يكون إلى ما جاءت به الشريعة، لا إلى الأشخاص 
وقد يكون الرجل من الأولياء وأهل الجنة وله غلطات فلا تمنع منزلته بيان زللِه.

 واعلم أن من نظر إلى تعظيم شخص ولم ينظر بالدليل إلى ما صدر عنه، كان كمن ينظر إلى ما جرى على يد المسيح - عليه السلام - من الأمور الخارقة، ولم ينظر إليه فادعى فيه الإلهية.
 ولو نظر إليه وأنه لا يقوم إلا بالطعام لم يعطه ما لا يستحقه.

تلبيس ابليس

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قيمة الوقت
قال ابن الجوزي /صيد الاخاطر
 رأيت عموم الخلائق يدفعون الزمان دفعًا عجيبًا: إن طال الليل، فبحديث لا ينفع، أو بقراءة كتاب فيه غزاة وسمر!
 وإن طال النهار، فبالنوم!
 وهم في أطراف النهار على دجلة أو في الأسواق!
 فشبهتهم بالمتحدثين في سفينة، وهي تجري بهم، وما عندهم خبر!

 ورأيت النادرين قد فهموا معنى الوجود، فهم في تعبئة الزاد، والتأهب للرحيل، إلا أنهم يتفاوتون، وسبب تفاوتهم قلة العلم وكثرته، بما ينفق في بلد الإقامة

 فالمتيقظون منهم يتطلعون إلى الأخبار بالنافق هناك، فيستكثرون منه، فيزيد ربحهم

 والغافلون منهم يحملون ما اتفق، وربما خرجوا لا مع خفير
 فكم ممن قد قطعت عليه الطريق فبقي مفلسًا!
فالله الله في مواسم العمر! 
والبدار البدار قبل الفوات!
 واستشهدوا العلم، واستدلوا الحكمة، ونافسوا الزمان، وناقشوا النفوس، واستظهروا بالزاد، فكأن قد حَدَا الحادي، فلم يفهم صوته من وقع دمع الندم.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

* السفر مكتوب علينا ، فما لنا نطلب الإقامة في دار ليست لنا دار مقامة ؟
السنون منازل ، والشهور مراحل ، والأيام أميال ، والأنفاس خُطوات ، والمعاصي قطّاع ، والربح الجنة ، والخسران النار .


خلقنا نتقلب في ستة أسفار إلى أن يستقر بنا القرار : فالسفر الأول : سفر السلالة من الطين
 والثاني : من الصلب إلى الرحم 
 والثالث : من الرحم إلى ظهر الأرض 
 والرابع : من ظهر الأرض إلى القبر 
 والخامس : من القبر إلى موقف العرض 
 والسادس : من موقف العرض إلى دار الإقامة : إما إلى الجنة أو النار . وقد قطعنا نصف الطريق ، وبقي الأصعب .

يا من يضج في الكُرَب ويصيح ، خلّ التدبير لغيرك فتستريح ، تُكثر النحيب والعويل ، وتنسى ما سلف من الفعل الوبيل ، لو رجعت إلى الله بقلبك ، لعجّل عليك بتفريج همّك وكربك .
يا أخي ، إياك والدنيا ، فإن حبل الدنيا مبتوت ، واقنع منها بالقوت ، واعلم أنك تموت

**بحر الدموع*

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

ما تُباع سلعُ الخلاص، إلا بدراهمِ الإخلاص.
ابن الجوزي

----------

